# Video player for Tizen OS - Samsung Q80A QLED TV



## balasubramani9216

Hi everyone,
I have Samsung Q80A TV. I don't have a media player right now. I have Dolby digital/ DTS content in external HDD. So I connect it directly to TV and play content with inbuilt player in Tizen OS. The issue is, some video files are not displayed inside the folder. I check the format also. For eg : I have a video inside a folder. When the HDD is plugged in to TV, the video is not shown. Instead if I keep the video in main area (i.e. not inside any folder), the video shows up. Some videos not even show up. Please help. 

BTW please suggest any good video player for Tizen OS, that can passthrough audio directly to AV receiver. I have connected my AV receiver to earc port of TV to get audio from TV.


----------



## Da Wiz

If it turns out there is no media player that will run on a Samsung O/S, you can add a "stick" device that supports Android or Amazon Prime O/S (like Amazon FireTV Stick 4K). Download one of the available media players to the "stick" device and use THAT to play videos as a workaround. Amazon recently had the FireTV Stick 4K for sale for $25. Not sure if it is still that price or not. The only problem I've had with these stick devices is that if your file sizes are as big as blockbuster movies ripped from Blu-ray discs, the device's wi-fi or your home wi-fi (or both) may not be fast enough to play those large file sizes without constant pauses for buffering. The file sizes would have to be around 60-70 GB before you would probably see trouble if you have AC2000 speed or slower wi-fi. (2000= 2 Gbps or 2000 Mbps). If you put the "stick" device into one of the inputs on the receiver, you won't have to change any settings when you want to switch to the stick device. NOW----keep reading--- You may be wondering why you have to have a stick device since your TV already has the Amazon Prime Video or other app built-in to the smart TV interface. It has been my experience that the pre-installed apps in smart TVs don't allow you to ADD APPS, like media player apps--otherwise you could install the FireTV media player app inside the built-in Amazon Prime app. and not have to use any additional hardware. The other option is to play the video content on your computer and connect your computer's HDMI to the TV or AVR. For inexpensive HDMI cables that work fine.... monoprice.com. If you will be sticking with 1080p for HD video, you only need a cable rated for 8-10 GHz, Those are 2 generations old now and are super inexpensive, like under $20 for a 15-footer, possibly under $10 if there is a sale.


----------

